# In "they Tried It" News: Cali Restaurant Proudly Uses Popeyes Chicken — And Sells It At $13 A Pop



## gimbap (Oct 17, 2017)

Remember the old slogan, “Love that chicken from Popeyes?” One California restaurant loves Popeyes Louisiana Chicken so much that it is buying it and serving it to its customers.

Foodbeast.com reports that a customer at the Sweet Dixie Kitchen in Long Beach, California, was not duped by the fried chicken served at the restaurant.

On the popular reviews site Yelp, Tyler H. of Los Angeles outed the establishment over its choice of chicken. The review was posted Oct. 9.

*"THE CHICKEN THEY USE IS FROM POPEYES!  Before my friends and I got seated we saw them quickly bring in two large boxes of Popeyes to the kitchen.  I wanted to believe that this was just a snack for the workers, but alas it was not.  I ordered the Chicken and Waffles to see whether or not they were serving Popeyes to their customers.  I thought the chicken tasted suspiciously like Popeyes and was also rather stale.  I kindly asked our waiter how they cooked their fried chicken.  After checking he admitted that they do in fact use Popeyes.  The Waffles were also hard as rocks.  The manager compensated us for the entire meal.  Three out of the five us either thought their food was okay or enjoyed it.  If you're considering having any chicken dish here then just go to Popeyes."*

Sweet Dixie Kitchen owner Kim Sanchez responded to the Yelp review and made no apologies for using Popeyes fried chicken, although a blurb on the restaurant’s Facebook page claims, “Everything is made here — right down to our bacon jam and sriracha sour cream sauce.”

Popeyes first opened in Arabi in 1972, then called "Chicken on the Run." Popeyes now has more than 2,600 locations around the globe, according to statistics on its website.

“We PROUDLY SERVE Popeye’s spicy tenders — the best fried chicken anywhere and from New Orleans — which are delivered twice a day. We also in case you need to know buy our gumbo from a friend who sells it at a local farmers market,” Sanchez said in her Yelp response.

The chicken in question is used for a chicken and biscuit sandwich that has a menu price tag of $12.95. Sweet Dixie Kitchen even made an Instagram post about the chicken. The post was later deleted.


_Click here for the original story from the Sun Herald. _


----------



## gimbap (Oct 17, 2017)

_UPDATE: Sweet Dixie Kitchen responded to the accusations of them using Popeyes chicken. Still no denial of their dishes containing Popeyes, but they did strongly defend the several foods that are made from scratch. They said, "We have never claimed we make each and every item," which wasn't exactly the case before they changed their Facebook bio this morning. Check out the Facebook response below:_


----------



## LostInAdream (Oct 17, 2017)

Let me guess the owners are white


----------



## sweetlaughter (Oct 17, 2017)

I can’t wait for Popeyes legal team and the health department to get on them for this mess.


----------



## Nalin (Oct 17, 2017)

$13 for Popeyes?!  This reminds me when I went to Grand Central Market and oxtails were $17lb.


----------



## soulfusion (Oct 17, 2017)

sweetlaughter said:


> I can’t wait for Popeyes legal team and the health department to get on them for this mess.


I'm sitting here thinking ... "Can they DO that???"


----------



## daydreem2876 (Oct 17, 2017)

awww hayle naw.... this is a violation on so many levels

1. nobody asked about any of your other recipes this is about the chicken

2. of all names... how do you call yourself sweet Dixie kitcen and not one of yall can fry a chicken


----------



## PretteePlease (Oct 17, 2017)

I can't blame them them tenders are lit!


----------



## newme2003 (Oct 18, 2017)

Is the coleslaw from KFC?  Just asking.

OAN:  I lol'd when I imagined how their customers were probably raving about how juicy and flavorful the chicken was.


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 18, 2017)

PretteePlease said:


> I can't blame them them tenders are lit!


----------



## Tyra (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm dying
So do they have someone designated to make several Popeyes chicken runs a day? Do they buy it in bulk?
Do they have an inside man at Popeyes?
A mess.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Oct 18, 2017)

soulfusion said:


> I'm sitting here thinking ... "Can they DO that???"



Imagine if it's a hot day and the AC isn't working in the car. That chicken will be mighty food poisonesque. How will they guarantee the safety of that meat when it's not checked for temp or kept at a safe temp?


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't understand that instagram post. even the update is worse, they are raving hey we make our quiche, we crack each egg, no we don't make the crust atleast, but LOOK, atleast we crack the egg. why would I pay you $13 when I can probably get the $5 meal box hot and fresh from popeyes? did popeyes not wonder whats going on, why does this person purchase 50 pieces of chicken every single day? lol

also, I LOL'd the original post "the chicken was stale", I bet popeyes knows, and sales them their day old chicken hahahahaha


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 18, 2017)

The Facebook comments are pure entertainment. 
https://m.facebook.com/sweetdixiekitchen/


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## BeautyPoint (Oct 18, 2017)

Let me find out Popeyes is wholesaling fried chicken?!


----------



## nysister (Oct 18, 2017)

LostInAdream said:


> Let me guess the owners are white



Blatant rip-off of the work of others? Why, of course.

Yours truly, Kimberly "Southern Food but Can't Make Chicken" Sanchez.


----------



## nysister (Oct 18, 2017)

I have to say it does crack me up how these hipsters were tricked for so long. I don't even eat chicken but I can usually identify popular fast food by smell.


----------



## chicitygirl (Oct 18, 2017)

There is a restaurant in Chicago (Dove's in Wicker Park for anyone that is familiar, this is when they first opened) that was serving apple pie from Costco on their dessert menu and charging like $8 a slice for it. It was straight up from Costco with some ice cream on it. They had some fancy chef on staff and were also claiming everything was made in house. I know Costco pie from a mile away and called them out on it. They didn't deny it, just said some of the desserts are brought in from other pastry chefs.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Oct 18, 2017)

Is fried chicken really that difficult to make??

 It’s so simple to me but I’ve been doing it since I was 10, but then again this is wypipo we’re talking about so disregard that question.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Oct 18, 2017)

[QUOTE="gimbap, post: 24290703]









[/QUOTE]

This killed me.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Oct 18, 2017)

Mmm good. I love me some Popeye's chicken but as I get older, it seems a little salty. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## jaiku (Oct 18, 2017)

UniquelyDivine said:


> Is fried chicken really that difficult to make??
> 
> It’s so simple to me but I’ve been doing it since I was 10, but then again this is wypipo we’re talking about so disregard that question.


Right. It's not rocket science. There are a million recipes and videos on line. How can you call yourself a chef. Dag on shame.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Oct 18, 2017)

This is right up the street from me and it's all everyone is talking about today! 
I am not surprised as I know they cut corners and make up their own practices on many things.
I am vegan, but tried to have their "vegan" pastries and watermelon juice when they first opened and was not impressed with the owners attitude or the pastry.

I think f she had a better attitude about everything, maybe people would forgive, but her responses are horrible.


----------



## greight (Oct 18, 2017)

This thread makes me want some Popeyes y'all....


----------



## demlew (Oct 19, 2017)

greight said:


> This thread makes me want some Popeyes y'all....



Did you get some? I enjoyed my two-piece Tuesday!!


----------



## greight (Oct 19, 2017)

demlew said:


> Did you get some? I enjoyed my two-piece Tuesday!!



I did  but now I've started something since I'm developing cravings lol


----------



## demlew (Oct 19, 2017)

greight said:


> I did  but now I've started something since I'm developing cravings lol



Ikr? Now I wanna try the tenders bc I've never had them lol


----------



## gimbap (Oct 19, 2017)

Popeyes is running a 10 for $10 special, you either get mixed chicken or tenders. I bet this restaurant is gonna go stock up


----------



## NapfroConsulate (Oct 19, 2017)

@jdvzmommy

 They mustve got tips from your mom.

*I Just Discovered One Of My Mother's Deepest & Darkest Secrets... My Heart Is Broken*


----------



## jdvzmommy (Oct 19, 2017)

NapfroConsulate said:


> @jdvzmommy
> 
> They mustve got tips from your mom.
> 
> *I Just Discovered One Of My Mother's Deepest & Darkest Secrets... My Heart Is Broken*


  
I'm gonna let her know she missed out on a business opportunity.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Oct 19, 2017)

jaiku said:


> Right. It's not rocket science. There are a million recipes and videos on line. How can you call yourself a chef. Dag on shame.




Right!? And they don’t believe in using seasonings & that’s half the battle


----------



## Tyra (Oct 19, 2017)

NapfroConsulate said:


> @jdvzmommy
> 
> They mustve got tips from your mom.
> 
> *I Just Discovered One Of My Mother's Deepest & Darkest Secrets... My Heart Is Broken*


God bless you for pointing me to this gem.  I apparently missed it.


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 19, 2017)

They charging for the trip to get thee chicken at $13 a pop.  

This is the Merican way.


----------



## MissNina (Oct 19, 2017)

They knew this would only work in Cali. Anybody down south would've been like, "HOL' UP, HOL' UP!!!" Day 1 

They tried it, trying to profit off that fictional black lady from Louisiana on TV  I hope Popeyes sues lol


----------



## BrownBetty (Oct 19, 2017)

demlew said:


> Did you get some? I enjoyed my two-piece Tuesday!!


I had a two piece last night!

I am not surprised by the wypipo Shenanigans.


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 19, 2017)

This sounds like something out of ‘Gordon Ramsay’s Kitchen Nightmares’


----------



## nysister (Aug 5, 2021)

Aaaaannd closed! Pre pandemic!









						That Long Beach restaurant reselling Popeyes fried chicken seems to be closing
					

Sweet Dixie Kitchen had one of the more bizarre restaurant runs




					la.eater.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 6, 2021)

nysister said:


> Aaaaannd closed! Pre pandemic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD!


----------

